# Support for Cinergy hybrid T USB XS?

## Q-Fireball

Are there any driver for this Terratec Hybrid Card? Will be some support from the Linux community in the future? Or is it possible to use the cinergyT2 driver?

----------

## michelle778

 *Q-Fireball wrote:*   

> Are there any driver for this Terratec Hybrid Card? Will be some support from the Linux community in the future? Or is it possible to use the cinergyT2 driver?

 

Hej!

Did you find anything? Because I'm thinking of buying this Card, and it would be nice to watch TV in Linux...

----------

## de-fiese-moeps

Hi I just want to anounce that I'm interested about it aswell, and it would be great if sb. could reply:)

----------

## Q-Fireball

Well right now I only found out that its not working. But I don't know if somebody is working on it or not. I am really considering buying a cinergyT2 because I tested it several times and it really works under Linux better than under Windows.

----------

## jdkbx

what software are you using with the t². best i found so far is kaffeine with xine, but its far from perfect.

----------

## Q-Fireball

Yes, Kaffine is the best you have for X11. Now I am trying the VDR software with the CinergyT2. But I didnt finished it yet!

But I found this interesting for the Cinergy Hybrid XS

http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Em2880

I manage to start the module with the development tree but i dont know how to switch/tune to a channel.

----------

## kdag

well im exactly in the same place, i have the driver loaded but only a blue screen with tvtime. here is a prove of my state:

```
usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

videodev: exports duplicate symbol video_register_device (owned by kernel)

v4l2_common: exports duplicate symbol v4l2_video_std_construct (owned by kernel)

v4l1_compat: exports duplicate symbol v4l_compat_translate_ioctl (owned by kernel)

compat_ioctl32: exports duplicate symbol v4l_compat_ioctl32 (owned by kernel)

em28xx v4l2 driver version 0.0.1 loaded

em28xx new video device (0ccd:0042): interface 0, class 255

em28xx #0: Alternate settings: 8

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 0, max size= 0

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 1, max size= 0

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 2, max size= 1448

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 3, max size= 2048

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 4, max size= 2304

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 5, max size= 2580

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 6, max size= 2892

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 7, max size= 3072

v4l2_common: exports duplicate symbol v4l2_video_std_construct (owned by kernel)

v4l2_common: exports duplicate symbol v4l2_video_std_construct (owned by kernel)

input: em2880/em2870 remote control as /class/input/input4

em28xx-input.c: remote control handler attached

tuner 4-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (em28xx #0)

attach inform: detected I2C address c2

xc3028-tuner.c: I'm suffering device specifications, please call Xceive and ask them to send specifications to a V4L maintainer

xc3028-tuner.c: sincerly, 

xc3028-tuner.c:        your xc3028-tuner module

xc3028-tuner.c: selected videostandard PAL-B/G

ANALOG Mode!

i2c: V4L2_TUNER_ANALOG_T request!

i2c: V4L2_TUNER_ANALOG_T request!

xc3028-tuner.c: Firmware uploaded

tuner 4-0061: type set to 71 (Xceive xc3028)

attach_inform: tvp5150 detected.

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 00: 1a eb 67 95 cd 0c 42 00 50 12 5c 03 6a 32 9c 34

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 10: 00 00 06 57 46 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 20: 46 00 01 00 f0 10 31 00 b8 00 14 00 5b 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 30: 00 00 20 40 20 6e 02 20 10 01 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 32 03 43 00 69 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 70: 6e 00 65 00 72 00 67 00 79 00 20 00 48 00 79 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 80: 62 00 72 00 69 00 64 00 20 00 54 00 20 00 55 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 90: 53 00 42 00 20 00 58 00 53 00 00 00 34 03 54 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom a0: 65 00 72 00 72 00 61 00 54 00 65 00 63 00 20 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom b0: 45 00 6c 00 65 00 63 00 74 00 72 00 6f 00 6e 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom c0: 69 00 63 00 20 00 47 00 6d 00 62 00 48 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom e0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

EEPROM ID= 0x9567eb1a

Vendor/Product ID= 0ccd:0042

AC97 audio (5 sample rates)

500mA max power

Table at 0x06, strings=0x326a, 0x349c, 0x0000

tvp5150 4-005c: tvp5150am1 detected.

localhost kdag # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_usb_audio          65664  0 

snd_usb_lib            12224  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            17888  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device          6156  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_hwdep               6596  1 snd_usb_audio

tvp5150                15760  0 

xc3028_tuner            4804  0 

tuner                  45356  1 xc3028_tuner

em28xx                 57268  0 

ir_common              24260  1 em28xx

tveeprom               11792  1 em28xx

snd_mixer_oss          14080  0 

af_packet              11720  2 

ipw2100                72624  0 

ieee80211              27336  1 ipw2100

ieee80211_crypt         4672  1 ieee80211

e1000                  92852  0 

yenta_socket           20940  4 

rsrc_nonstatic          8576  1 yenta_socket

snd_intel8x0           25692  0 

snd_ac97_codec         79520  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1792  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                69064  3 snd_usb_audio,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              18372  1 snd_pcm

snd                    40420  9 snd_usb_audio,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6816  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7496  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

hw_random               4440  0 

usbhid                 29188  0 

keyspan                31280  0 

ehci_hcd               24136  0 

usbserial              22560  1 keyspan

uhci_hcd               26320  0 

intel_agp              17948  1 

agpgart                25328  1 intel_agp

rtc                     9524  0 

usbcore                99972  9 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,em28xx,usbhid,keyspan,ehci_hcd,usbserial,uhci_hcd

ext2                   36356  1 

fan                     3268  0 

button                  4944  0 

ac                      3460  0 

thermal                10568  0 

processor              19072  1 thermal

battery                 7620  0
```

----------

## Q-Fireball

For me it works well now. I compiled the drivers for Cinergy Hybrid XS  and installed Kaffeine. Sometimes Kaffeine hangs up if I switch channels.

----------

## frederik

Thank's a lot! I got it working too. Does anyone have a nice howto on lirc? Or how do I get the remote to work otherwise?

Greetings

Frederik

----------

## CooSee

 *jdkbx wrote:*   

> what software are you using with the t². best i found so far is kaffeine with xine, but its far from perfect.

 

hallo,

i use the T² with ' Klear ' - SVN Version - http://klear.org/, because i had many USB-Keyboard-Mouse freezes with ' Kaffeine '   :Evil or Very Mad: 

for me ' Klear ' is the best DVB-T Software and more Stable than ' Kaffeine '   :Cool:   :Exclamation: 

CooSee '  Ya

----------

## Q-Fireball

 *frederik wrote:*   

> Thank's a lot! I got it working too. Does anyone have a nice howto on lirc? Or how do I get the remote to work otherwise?
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Frederik

 

Sorry I don't have a good howto, but i get it working. But after a emerge -uDv world and etc-update it is not working anymore and I don't know how i did it and why it is not working know?

So far I did this:

Add lirc to make.conf

modprobe evdev

```

LIRCD_OPTS="-H dev/input -d /dev/input/event2"

```

```

begin remote

   name terratec cinergy XS

   bits   16

   eps    30

   aeps   100

   pre_data_bits   16

   pre_data   0x8001

   gap   135890

   toggle_bit   0

        begin codes

                1                    0x0002

                2                    0x0003

                3                    0x0004

                4                    0x0005

                5                    0x0006

                6                    0x0007

                7                    0x0008

                8                    0x0009

                9                    0x000a

                0                    0x000b

                HOME                 0x0066

                UP                   0x0067

                LEFT                 0x0069

                RIGHT                0x006a

                DOWN                 0x006c

                DEL                  0x006F

                MUTE                 0x0071

                VOLDOWN              0x0072

                VOLUP                0x0073

                POWER                0x0074

                PAUSE                0x0077

                STOP                 0x0080

                MENU                 0x008b

                BACK                 0x009e

                FFWD                 0x009f

                AB                   0x00a5

                REC                  0x00a7

                FREW                 0x00a8

                PLAY                 0x00cf

                OK                   0x0160

                OSD                  0x0161

                INFO                 0x0166

                EPG                  0x016d

                SUB                  0x0172

                TV                   0x0179

                AV                   0x0182

                TEXT                 0x0184

                DVD                  0x0185

                MUSIC                0x0188

                VIDEO                0x0189

                RED                  0x018e

                GREEN                0x018f

                YELLOW               0x0190

                BLUE                 0x0191

                CHUP                 0x0192

                CHDOWN               0x0193

                NEXT                 0x0197

                PREVIOUS             0x0195

                PIC                  0x019a

   end codes

end remote

```

Configer IRKick

The Remote control is working but not properly with IRKick and I dont why?

----------

## frederik

I don't know if it helps, but I think it is a good idea to rename event2 to something else - mine appears as /dev/input/terratec.

Simply add the following to /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev-local.rules  (create, if it doesn't exist).

```

ACTION=="add", KERNEL="event*", SUBSYSTEM="input", SYSFS{name}="em2880/em2870 remote control", NAME="input/terratec"

```

Change /etc/conf.d/lircd to:

```

LIRCD_OPTS="-H dev/input -d /dev/input/terratec"

```

My lircd.conf is similiar, except that I don't have this fancy pre_data_bits thingy  :Smile: 

Hope you get it working. Mine works great now. Also with irkick...

Greetings Frederik

----------

## Q-Fireball

@frederik

Thanx for the tip it helped.

Did somebody tried the current source tree? I can't get the tuner working. So for me it is not working again  :Sad:  Luckily i still have the old kernel...

----------

## frederik

I guess you refer to 2.6.18? Yes it works for me. But there was a correction for dvb_net.c (where you had to comment out a couple lines for 2.6.17) and for me it works commenting them back in, but changing them to

```
if LINUX_VERSION_CODE > KERNEL_VERSION(2,6,17)
```

----------

## Q-Fireball

Yes you are right, I tried to use the Kernel version 2.6.18  :Wink:  You are writing interesting posts, thanx  :Smile: 

Well source tree v4l-dvb does not compile dvb_net.c (stops with error) but v4l-dvb-merge does it with my problem, that the tuner is not found/working. Thanx for your tip i will try it.

----------

## frederik

Thanks   :Cool: 

Just giving back   :Wink: 

----------

## Q-Fireball

Well i installed the kernel 2.6.18-suspend2 with em2880 and it works again without any editing (correct). But I have still remote problems, now i cant even cat any output of my lirc dev event. Well I have to reinstall the lirc package again.   :Confused: 

----------

